# مشكلة في هيونداي النترا



## marwan el kelany (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سلم عليكم ياشباب كيف اخباركم والله انا جديد بالمنتدي و عندي مشكلة انا معايا سيارة هيونداي ألنترا 2006 2000 سي سي مانوال و اليارة بحس انها مكتومة و مخنوقة من 3 او 4 ار بي ام وبعد 5 ار بي ام بتفتح و بتفوق عاوز اعرف ايه ممكن يكون السبب؟؟؟


----------



## ahmednasr68 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي كنت في مركز الصيانة التابع لهونداي في العراق واعتقد ان احد الموجودين كان عنده نفس مشكلتك وقاموا بتغير موزع الشرارة في سيارته.


----------



## marwan el kelany (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موزع الشرارة ده الي هو الموبينة ولا البوجيهات؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

marwan el kelany قال:


> موزع الشرارة ده الي هو الموبينة ولا البوجيهات؟


 

هذا شكل موزع الشرار اخي الكريم


----------



## جراح فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2011)

marwan el kelany قال:


> موزع الشرارة ده الي هو الموبينة ولا البوجيهات؟






ابو ربحي قال:


> هذا شكل موزع الشرار اخي الكريم



عمي ابو ربحي الاخ لم يذكر لنا سنة صنع الهونداي لكن موزع الشرار الذي ارفقت صورته لم يعد له وجود في كل سيارات هونداي الحديثة خاصة اللي موديل صنعها فوق 2000 
واصبحت كلها distributorless
كهذة ايضا يقال له الموبينة




لكن بالنسبة لمشكلة انخفاض العزم عن زيادة دورات المحرك فيجب ان تفحص سيارتك على جهاز scantools لكي تشخص الحالة و تحدد من اين سبب المشكلة
مشكلتك حصلت معي بيسارة اوبل اوميغا فحصتها على جهاز scantools فظهر لدي trooper code 
cam sensor


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جراح فلسطين قال:


> عمي ابو ربحي الاخ لم يذكر لنا سنة صنع الهونداي لكن موزع الشرار الذي ارفقت صورته لم يعد له وجود في كل سيارات هونداي الحديثة خاصة اللي موديل صنعها فوق 2000
> واصبحت كلها distributorless
> كهذة ايضا يقال له الموبينة
> 
> ...


 

اخي الكريم جراح فلسطين هو حدد موديل السيارة 2006 لكن لم انتبه لنوع موزع الشرار ولكن اود ان اعدل لك فكرة موجودة لديك اخي الكريم وهي انه لا يوجد مركبات فوق 2000 بها موزع الشرار الموجود بالصورة ,,, يوجد مركبات بها موزع الشرار الموجود بالصورة وعدة مركبات انتاج 2004 قد شخصتها واصلحت اعطالها وكانت تحتوي على موزع شرار مثل الذي وضعته ولكن ليس بنظامه القديم وانما مطور ولكن نفس شكل موزع الشرار


----------



## marwan el kelany (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا انا عندي نفس الي حطو الاخ جراح فلسطين بس الحكاية ديه جربتها لما ببقا ملمس علي دواسة البنزين مبتعملش لما بدوس بقا بتعمل كده من 4 ار بي ام و بعد 5 تقتح


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

